# Nucleus resear.ch



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Any of you lads heard much about nucleus research? Any good reviews from people who have used?


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

seen these guys advertising on facebook SGH-107 caught my eye when i looked into this i found out this is a peptide blend of GH Fraq and Mod GRF.. they say on their website that it is exclusive to them...

they have mixed epitalon and Tb500 called it EPI-Beta few other blends find this blend strange as 10mg of epitalon to see the benefits should be took for a week then stopped for at least 3 months this stuff is great on its own... so is TB500 just don't see why this is a blend.

another thing i noticed they use sterile water for all peptides even for multi shot peptides.. Sterile water is ok for single shots such as TB500 whereas ghrp's would be ideally use with bac water..

never actually bought from them as this put me off....


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ivan85 said:


> seen these guys advertising on facebook SGH-107 caught my eye when i looked into this i found out this is a peptide blend of GH Fraq and Mod GRF.. they say on their website that it is exclusive to them...
> 
> they have mixed epitalon and Tb500 called it EPI-Beta few other blends find this blend strange as 10mg of epitalon to see the benefits should be took for a week then stopped for at least 3 months this stuff is great on its own... so is TB500 just don't see why this is a blend.
> 
> ...


 Yeah seen it on facey b myself, sounds a bit dodge,, almost too good to be true


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

1.nucleus research sounds dodgy

2.they advertise on facebook....stupid

3.they mix peps....stupid

4.they use sterile water....stupid


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Mergal said:


> 1.nucleus research sounds dodgy
> 
> 2.they advertise on facebook....stupid
> 
> ...


 I'm just going to second this!!


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

what's wrong with sterile water?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

should be bac water


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

CROcyclist said:


> what's wrong with sterile water?


 Sterile water, is water that is sterile and good for a 1 time injection. It does not include anything to prevent bacteria, so once it is penetrated it needs to be used entirely or disposed of. Bacteriostatic water is simply sterile water, with benzyl alcohol added to prevent bacteria growth in the water. Bacteriostatic water can be used for multiple injections spread over up to 30 days. There is less of a sting and it also has Benzyl Alcohol added to stop any bacteria build up once it has been opened etc.

Some long chain peptides such as IGF, Peg MGF and Follistatin are bette first using a little Acetic Acid to reconstitute first as this makes sure the solution is clear.

However personally I use always Bac Water and do not worry if the peptide is cloudy as this does not stop it doing its job.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Ivan85 said:


> Sterile water, is water that is sterile and good for a 1 time injection. It does not include anything to prevent bacteria, so once it is penetrated it needs to be used entirely or disposed of. Bacteriostatic water is simply sterile water, with benzyl alcohol added to prevent bacteria growth in the water. Bacteriostatic water can be used for multiple injections spread over up to 30 days. There is less of a sting and it also has Benzyl Alcohol added to stop any bacteria build up once it has been opened etc.
> 
> Some long chain peptides such as IGF, Peg MGF and Follistatin are bette first using a little Acetic Acid to reconstitute first as this makes sure the solution is clear.
> 
> However personally I use always Bac Water and do not worry if the peptide is cloudy as this does not stop it doing its job.


 thanks for this.personally for now I'm using peptidesuk and as far as I know they don't supply bac water so I can't find it.I'm using sterile water and so far everything is good.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

CROcyclist said:


> thanks for this.personally for now I'm using peptidesuk and as far as I know they don't supply bac water so I can't find it.I'm using sterile water and so far everything is good.


 many people do use Sterile water but it is recommended to use bac water, i get mine from £5.50 for ukpeps a lot of people are rating their peptides i might try them next time (pepuk)


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Ivan85 said:


> many people do use Sterile water but it is recommended to use bac water, i get mine from £5.50 for ukpeps a lot of people are rating their peptides i might try them next time


 give them a try I'm satisfied with them


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> Eh. .......yes they do
> 
> LOL I've made a mistake.I just looked in my fridge and realised I have bac water instead of sterile water xD


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Hahahaha. Brilliant! ! Don't go mixing other stuff up! !


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

Ivan85 said:


> Sterile water, is water that is sterile and good for a 1 time injection. It does not include anything to prevent bacteria, so once it is penetrated it needs to be used entirely or disposed of. Bacteriostatic water is simply sterile water, with benzyl alcohol added to prevent bacteria growth in the water. Bacteriostatic water can be used for multiple injections spread over up to 30 days. There is less of a sting and it also has Benzyl Alcohol added to stop any bacteria build up once it has been opened etc.
> 
> Some long chain peptides such as IGF, Peg MGF and Follistatin are bette first using a little Acetic Acid to reconstitute first as this makes sure the solution is clear.
> 
> However personally I use always Bac Water and do not worry if the peptide is cloudy as this does not stop it doing its job.


 Not arguing, just posing a question as I'm confused now, if sterile water is no good how come pharmaceutical growth hormone comes with sterile water instead of bacteriostatic water if sterile water doesn't work? The fact that the preservative in bacteriostatic water is there to keep the water container bacteria free not the peptide, the additive will kill the peptide also eventually, so I don't understand how can sterile water be worse?

The peptides are supposed to be kept refrigerated, bacteria is dormant and cannot cultivate in refrigerated temperatures.

As for using acetic acid to reconstitute a peptide, I really wouldn't know about this, could you elaborate on this Ivan?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am not sure but i believe the solution that comes with or is mixed with Pharma GH is not sterile water, the problem with sterile water is life span to hold the GH, in general GH that comes with ampules of sterile water (such as Ansomone) do so as it is expected you will use the mixed GH in a matter of days, where products such as Genotropin, Humatrope etc that hold larger amounts of GH come with a solution that is not sterile water......


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of hate for this company, for what I know can only be from opposing companies because Nucleus Research is spot on, I've used a lot of their products and they've all been perfect, with great service. He even sent me a report of the tb500 i ordered, and there are big names up there that rate the company!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommy92 said:


> There seems to be a lot of hate for this company, for what I know can only be from opposing companies because Nucleus Research is spot on, I've used a lot of their products and they've all been perfect, with great service. He even sent me a report of the tb500 i ordered, and there are big names up there that rate the company!!
> 
> View attachment 136289
> 
> ...


 its not hate especially from me as i have no affiliation with any company what i have said about mixing peptides is fact......on the flip side you do seem to be hugely defensive over this company someone looking at your posts may think that you are affiliated with the company but of course you are not


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> its not hate especially from me as i have no affiliation with any company what i have said about mixing peptides is fact......on the flip side you do seem to be hugely defensive over this company someone looking at your posts may think that you are affiliated with the company but of course you are not


 Glad it worked for you.....but I'm woth Pscarb.....mixing peptides that degrade at different rates is nonsensical


----------



## Madbutcher (Dec 26, 2016)

I've used their CJC 1295 w/dac and so far it's legit.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Madbutcher said:


> I've used their CJC 1295 w/dac and so far it's legit.


 there is no reason a peptide such as this wouldn't be good as it is a stand alone peptide, the doubt in this and many other posts is around the mixing of say a GHRP/GHRH peptide in a solution in one vial


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

another post trying to push nucleus resear ... one thing that report has been photo edited with their logo and header on could have left the source that did the test

also the logo text is also a copy of http://nucleusresearch.com/ just saying lol


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Can't comment on peps but my mate uses thier sarms sand rates them..

i use a diff brand,receptor Chem but will be switching to nucleus for next run..


----------

